# 24d on st Augustine



## Matthawk7 (Apr 5, 2019)

So i may have severely screwed up. I just blanket sprayed my St Augustine grass with 24d thinking it was safe to use. I sprayed at a medium rate. Is there anything that i can do to save this? I haven't even watered yet and it's been 2 days. Crap!

Oh and i added a bit of Celsius just to make sure!


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

24d is ok for st aug in my experience. Not sure about mixing with celsius. By the medium rate i'm assuming you put 1.5 oz per thousand sf? Can't remember the app rates right now but I think thats ok.


----------



## Matthawk7 (Apr 5, 2019)

Yup 1.5oz per k. Fingers fingers crossed that is just stunted for a while


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

I dont think you'll see any stunting from the 24d. As long as temp is below 85 you'll be good. I blanket sprayed last year and the grass was fine. Weeds weren't


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Yeah 2,4-d on st. augustine grass is okay.

The new "Round Up" (white bottle with green label) weed killer which says safe for Floritam (near the top of the bottle) contains 2,4-d. Also the commercial product called "Speed Zone Southern" and "Avenue South" contain 2,4-d. 2,4-d by itself is okay. Also the IMAGE hose-end sprayer contains the same ingredients as well.

If it says safe for "Floritam" then you know by default it is safe for all the other cultivars as well.

Just make sure that your bottle does not have the word "mecoprop" as one of the ingredients if you have Floritam (usually denoted by purple roots and wide leaf blades). The University of Florida who was in collaboration with Texas A&M hence Flor-a-TAM. Their studies show that:

2,4-d + mecoprop = goodbye Floritam. (hence the need for products which are labeled safe for Floritam).

Other cultivars of St. Augustine will be dinged up and yellow but should recover. Keep in mind however if the lawn was already stressed then something that is labeled safe for your lawn may still kill some parts of it.

The best way to get anything like that out of your lawn in the future is heavy amounts of water. Watering every single day for 1-2 weeks. (keep fungicide handy).


----------



## Matthawk7 (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm relieved to get a few more opinions on this. Thanks so much for the inputs. I'll report back in a few weeks to let ya know the results.


----------

